# Buy DVD online



## harman_77 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi,

Does anyone know of a website where you could buy dvd's online and if they have international shipping to dubai....basically I stay in dubai and want to be able to buy dvd online and get them shipped to dubai...is that possible...pls advisr


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

May be you could try flipkart, its the top online shopping portal in india. best service, good delivery time. dont try snap deal they have the worst delivery service. 

Send a mail to them and have a check. below is the link.

Flipkart.com: Get In Touch

-
Likith


----------



## harman_77 (Jul 29, 2013)

Flipkart only delivers within india


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

you could try eBay.in then.


----------



## badithya (Sep 24, 2013)

You can try ebay


----------



## harman_77 (Jul 29, 2013)

Bad collection , used dvd's and I guess they dont deliver outside india too...thanks for the help anyhow.


----------

